# Makita 3600



## Alfreddo (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

My trusty square-base Makita 3600 (35 years-old and still going strong) needs a Spring clean, I think.

When I push the top down to do some plunge-routing, it doesn't spring back up quickly. When the motor's off, it's really hard to make it slide up its posts--sometimes a rubber mallet is needed to tap it back up from the base.

Would anyone have any suggestions?

Many thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It does sound like a good spring clean may help.

I use a spray lubricant ( NOT wd40 or similar)on my posts.

I use "Selleys Ezy Glide"


----------



## Alfreddo (May 11, 2012)

Thank you James.


I'll give it a try.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

That's a long time, sounds like it's been well used too boot. Nothing like having a quality tool that lasts for years.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alfreddo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My trusty square-base Makita 3600 (35 years-old and still going strong) needs a Spring clean, I think.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of a 3600 with a square base, my two 3600's have round bases. Assuming that this is the only difference, this shot of one of mine shows how easy it is to dismantle in order to give a thorough clean which no doubt is what yours is in need of.
The remark about the springs means that I had them safely stored ready to refit now that it is to be used as a plunge router, permanently mounted on skis.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I've never heard of a 3600 with a square base, my two 3600's have round bases.


Hi Harry

Used to have a square base 3600B a long, long time age in the late 1970s. I believe the round base ones were called 3600BR over here. I recall seein a photo of Tage Frid using one to cut mortises and that decided me to take the plunge, so to speak 

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are of course right Phil., mine are indeed 3600BR's but my main router is the 3612C with a Triton TR001 under the main table and the Ryobi under the bench-top table for occasional use.


----------

